# Hardcore-Angeln



## sunny (20. Januar 2005)

Geht ihr Orkan-Spezialisten am Wochende wieder los? 

Ich denke mal, dass bei euch da oben auch ein anständiges Lüftchen weht. Müssten doch eigentlich gute Fänge möglich sein.

Ohhh, was ich euch beneide. Ich will auch. Vergesst ja nicht einen Bericht zu schreiben.

Viel Petri
sunny |wavey:


----------



## Tom B (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Selbstverständlich gehen wir los,
komm doch mit....

aber ich merk schon die Kälte ist nicht so Dein Ding |supergri 

ODER??????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

@ heiliger Johann

Woraus schließt du denn, dass Kälte nicht so mein Ding ist? Womit habe ich mich verraten?  

Ne, Scherz beiseite. Habe diesen Monat leider überhaut keine Zeit. Hoffe auf Februar und März. Dann schauen wir mal. 

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Micky (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

ja ja... wir können das schon manchmal ECHT gut haben... |supergri


----------



## Tom B (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @ heiliger Johann
> 
> Woraus schließt du denn, dass Kälte nicht so mein Ding ist? Womit habe ich mich verraten?
> 
> ...



War nur geraten :m 

kanst Dich dann ja mal melden,vielleicht kommt Dein Nachbar 
Brandungsfutzi auch mit

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

@heiliger Johann

Brandungsfutzi ist am Wochende wohl häufig in Hamburg, den hatte ich diesbezüglich schon mal angefunkt. Von hier unten werde ich daher wohl mehr oder weniger alleine angefahren kommen. 

Aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Zu zweit wäre natürlich günstiger, na ja schau ma mal.

Bis denne

Olaf/sunny


----------



## TomKry (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

@heiliger Johann:
Wann bist Du denn am Start? Wenn ich morgen nicht völlig krank bin, dann fahre ich auch los. Rest des Wochenendes schaffe ich nicht, da ich noch den Rest der Umzugsarbeiten vom letzten Wochenende verrichten muss. Übrigens passend zu meinen großartigen Fängen von letzter Woche. Auf dem Rückweg ist mein Wagen fast nicht angesprungen .... Nehme mir diesmal für den Notfall einen Schlafsack mit.

Gruß


----------



## Tom B (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



			
				TomKry schrieb:
			
		

> @heiliger Johann:
> Wann bist Du denn am Start? Wenn ich morgen nicht völlig krank bin, dann fahre ich auch los. Rest des Wochenendes schaffe ich nicht, da ich noch den Rest der Umzugsarbeiten vom letzten Wochenende verrichten muss. Übrigens passend zu meinen großartigen Fängen von letzter Woche. Auf dem Rückweg ist mein Wagen fast nicht angesprungen .... Nehme mir diesmal für den Notfall einen Schlafsack mit.
> 
> Gruß



ich hab gedacht Du willst mit a.bu und mir am Samstag los,schade

dann mal viel Spass #6 

Namensvetter


----------



## TomKry (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

@heiliger Johann: Wahrscheinlich ändere ich meine Planung, da ich heute etwas schwächel und morgen nicht so ganz fit sein dürfte. Mit Euch loszuziehen hat natürlich mehr fun als alleine mit Rotznase an der Ostsee zu stehen. Ich melde mich.

Gruß


----------



## Tom B (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



			
				TomKry schrieb:
			
		

> @heiliger Johann: Wahrscheinlich ändere ich meine Planung, da ich heute etwas schwächel und morgen nicht so ganz fit sein dürfte. Mit Euch loszuziehen hat natürlich mehr fun als alleine mit Rotznase an der Ostsee zu stehen. Ich melde mich.
> 
> Gruß



Klasse,wir gehen zu 100% Samstag,
lernst dann wohl einen neuen Platz kennen
auch gut um an die großen ranzukommen.
Es sei denn wir haben absolutes Niedrigwasser,
dann gehen wir natürlich wieder nach.......... |sagnix 
bitte tret den Ort nicht so breit,sonst hat man da keine Ruhe mehr :m 

Hoffe bloß das Du es mit Deiner Grippe durchhälst,soll ja samstag 
richtig sauen.......... |kopfkrat 

wir sagen Dir morgen Bescheid entweder a.bu oder ich 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TomKry (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Moin Thomas,
ich habe a.bu gerade geantwortet. Ich komme morgen mit, wenn meine zweitägige Schwächelperiode bis morgen beendet sein sollte.
Ist doch Ehrensache, dass ich gute Fangplätze nicht öffentlich breittrete. Ich kenne das Problem von meiner Angelei hier an der Elbe. Sobald man einer nicht vertrauenswürdigen Person einen Tipp gibt, startet die Völkerwanderung. Auch wenn nicht jeder Angeltag ein Fangtag ist ... Meine Top-Plätze aus 2003 waren letztes Jahr übervölkert bzw. verbrannt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Hallo Leute!

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, schließe ich mich Samstag vieleicht an. Wieviel Uhr wolltet ihr denn los?


----------



## Tom B (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Moin Hauke,

klasse das Du dich uns anschließen willst,

werden so gegen 15-15.30 am Wasser sein,

schick mir Deine Handynr. per PN
werde mich dann morgen gegen 13.00 Uhr 
bei Dir melden

werden irgendwo zwischen Heidkate und Hubertsberg landen :q 

Bis denne, Thomas


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Alles klar, ich schick Dir ne PN...


----------



## Micky (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

*Kurzer Angelbericht (heute WH, Eitz):*

Nachdem heute Nachmittag super tolles Wetter war (blauer Himmel), war eines klar:  AB IN DIE BRANDUNG. :q 

15:00h waren wir dann auch am Strand, schöne aber doch sehr starke Brandung. OKAY, nicht ganz ohne, aber wo ein Wille ist.... Irgendwo zwischen den doch zahlreich vorhanden Surfern/Wellenreitern haben wir ein nettes Plätzchen gefunden.

Von der Wurfweite (Gegenwind) war das dann kein Problem, aber leider ist SEHR SEHR viel Kraut im Wasser, was zur Folge hatte, das trotz unserer Krallen (200er) die Bleie binnen kürzester Zeit wieder kurz hinter der Brandung waren.#q 

So haben wir nach knapp 2 Stunden (zwischendurch war HAGEL, SCHNEE, REGEN... #d ) die Sachen wieder gepackt.

Schade, Wetter war uns relativ egal, aber für uns "Schönwetterangler" doch ne Nummer zu windig. Neben uns saßen noch 2 MUTIGE, die wohl jetzt immer noch da sitzen. Mutig, denn der Wind hier ist ganz schön EISIG und bei dem Nieselwetter nicht gerade angenehm. 

Wünsche ALLEN morgen einen ERFOLGREICHEN und weniger Wind belastetes Angeln.


----------



## Tom B (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



> Micky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micky (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Tja,das hält uns trotzdem nicht auf,
wir greifen morgen an |bla: |bla: 



Will für Euch hoffen, dass ihr nicht einschneit. Haben die denn wenigstens was aus der Brandung gezogen?


----------



## Tom B (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



> Will für Euch hoffen, dass ihr nicht einschneit. Haben die denn wenigstens was aus der Brandung gezogen?


Nö
aber der Kumpel von Brandungsfutzi ist
noch nach Rosenfelde gefahren,
hab da noch keine Fangmeldung gehört.

Wetter morgen NW 3-4 und trübes Wasser ,optimale Bedingungen :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micky (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Wäre auch meine Idee gewesen, aber heute Abend war für mich klar, dass ich maximal bis 20:00h machen wollte, weil wegen FUSSBALL. Mein Kumpel hatte dann auch noch was anderes vor.
Ich hätte mal doch noch fahren sollen... (3:0... echt bitter) :c


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

NW wäre aber ideal um morgen mal nach Schönberg auf die Brücke zu fahren. Das ist aber nicht so euer Ding wa


----------



## Tom B (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> NW wäre aber ideal um morgen mal nach Schönberg auf die Brücke zu fahren. Das ist aber nicht so euer Ding wa




Moin Hauke,

Brücken sind nicht so unser Ding,war 2 mal auf der Großenbroder Seebrücke jedesmal hatten wir starken Ostwind kamen ein paar schöne Dinger raus,war aber auch leer die Brücke,sonst kannste da auch nicht hin ,zu voll.Aber würde mal gerne ein Vergleichsangeln machen,ihr auf der Brücke und wir von Land,würde mich mal interessieren 
wer da besser fängt |supergri  heute aber nicht.
Fahre gleich los,melde mich heute mittag bei Dir.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelB (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Moin,

also hier bei Bad Oldesloe sieht es derzeit bei knapp unter 0°C und Windstille nicht unbedingt nach Hardcore aus  

Petri Heil und berichtet mal was ging #h

Gruß
Michael, der heute nicht zum Angeln kommt #c


----------



## Micky (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Mahlzeit....

strahlender Sonnenschein... 
Packt die Badehose ein, HEUTE IST ANBADEN !!! #6 
Hier ist Bestes Strandwetter, wenn nur die Temperaturen... |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Ich konnte heute Abend ja leider nicht mit, bin aber mal auf den Bericht gespannt. Habe vorhin noch mit dem Heiligen telefoniert und musste leider absagen  Aber die Jungs werden bestimmt gut zuschlagen


----------



## Tom B (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Sind gerade zurück vom Strand irgendwo zwischen Heidkate und Mittelstrand.
Wind war wie angesagt NW 3-4,kam von der Seite und trübes Wasser,sehr wenig Kraut zum Glück,aber Hardcore kann man es nicht nennen.
a.bu und ich konnten 18 maßige Fische mitnehmen,der größte war 54 cm,
17 Dorsche 1 Platte und einen ganzen Haufen Nemos ,die wir natürlich schonend vom Haken lösten und reinsetzten.
Volker T.der sich noch zu uns gesellte,konnte 11 maßige mit nach Hause nehmen.
Dorsche hätten aber gerne ein wenig größer sein können,kein Vergleich zu vor 2 Wochen .
War aber trotzdem ein netter Abend

@ Haukep;schade das Du nicht kommen konntest

@a.bu Frau,danke nochmal für das leckere Mittagessen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

NEIN!! So ein Mist....und ich war nicht dabei....  Aber super gemacht


----------



## Micky (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Na das sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus... #6 

GLÜCKWUNSCH !


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Moin Heiliger Johan
Im vergleich zur letzten woche ist der Fang doch super,ein paar platte zu wenig,
den Plattenkönig habt ihr beiden vorsichtshalber ja  nicht mitgenomen.
Hatte aber eh keine zeit.
Dir und abu Petri Heil zu euern Fang.
PS: Grüsse deine Frau und die kleine.


----------



## Tom B (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



			
				Käpt'n Robi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Heiliger Johan
> Im vergleich zur letzten woche ist der Fang doch super,ein paar platte zu wenig,
> den Plattenkönig habt ihr beiden vorsichtshalber ja  nicht mitgenomen.
> Hatte aber eh keine zeit.
> ...



Moin Käpt`n Robi,

hast es ja endlich geschafft dich anzumelden,super.
Wie meinst Du das mit dem Namen denn |supergri  |supergri 

Ein paar Platten mehr,wären schon nett gewesen #t 

Aber nächstes Mal zeigts Du uns mal,wies geht ne :m 

Meld Dich mal wegen nächsten Samstag |wavey: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tom B (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

*LIVE*

Hab gerade über SMS Fangmeldung von Boardie Haukep bekommen;

1 Platte von 45 cm

sie beissen wie verrückt    :m  :m 

er will heute richtig angreifen........... |supergri 

Gib alles |laola: 

Wir sind jetzt schon gespannt auf sein Bericht der hoffentlich heute abend noch kommt,es sei denn er kriegt die Arme nicht mehr hoch zum schreiben von den dicken Dingern |supergri  :m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Moin Heiliger Johan
Vor einer woche wieder nicht aufgepasst he he he.......
Aber ich  zeigs  dir gerne immer wieder.
Den Namen habe ich von meiner Tochter (mir fiel nichts Geiles ein ),
so bin ich Käpt'n geworden.
HEILIG gesprochen wird ja nicht jeder.
Nächsten samstag bist du doch in lippe oder???????
Gruß Robi


----------



## TomKry (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Moinsen,
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Ärgert mich zehnfach, dass ich arbeitgeberfreundlich krank zu Hause bleiben musste. Dafür greife ich nächste Woche wieder an.
@Heiliger Johann: Nächsten Samstag seid Ihr ja Grillen + Bierchen trinken anstatt zu angeln, oder )?
@Käpt'n Robi: Welcome on Board. Ich hoffe, dass die schlechten Fänge der Vorwoche nicht an uns beiden lagen.

Gruß


----------



## Tom B (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



> @Heiliger Johann: Nächsten Samstag seid Ihr ja Grillen + Bierchen trinken anstatt zu angeln, oder )?



Selbstverständlich wollten wir auch angeln,vorrausgesetzt ich kann mich nach dem Grillen noch bewegen   

Komm doch auch wird bestimmt ein nettes Treffen #6 



> @Käpt'n Robi: Welcome on Board. Ich hoffe, dass die schlechten Fänge der Vorwoche nicht an uns beiden lagen.



 |supergri   |supergri   |supergri   |supergri 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Heiliger Johann
An welchen beiden ??? Abu und Käpt'n Robi waren doch fit .
Oder hab ich wieder woanders gefischt .
         Gruß Robi


----------



## MANSKE (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

hi.ich war gestern mit meinem bruder in weißenhaus..gleich links der au.und was soll ich sagen:von ca 13-17 uhr absolut nichts,von 17-21  ein paar nemos,aber als ich mir schon die zeitungsanzeigen für den verkauf meiner (neuen)brandungsruten im kopf ausmalte ,und dachte das stricken doch auch ein tolles hobby sei, haben sich doch noch zwei schöne dorsche von genau 50cm erbarmt.(einer davon ein richtiges mastschwein von 4 pfund der andere eher sportlich.der dicke hatte wohl mächtig kohldampf denn außer einer muschel hatte er noch vier stadtliche krebse im wanst!)danach folgten noch zwei knapp vierziger aber dann war auch ende. 

Fazit:zwar nicht vollig entäuscht,aber hatte mir bei den voraussetzung doch mehr erhofft.(das stricken überlasse ich doch noch anderen )


----------



## MANSKE (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

das mit den smileys war ich nicht!!!???

merkwürdig!


----------



## MANSKE (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

ach die doppelpunkte.gecheckt.


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Jaja, die Doppelpunkte. @HJ: Jo, den Bericht mach ich gleich fertig  Ist ja lustig mit der Livemeldung


----------



## Tom B (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, die Doppelpunkte. @HJ: Jo, den Bericht mach ich gleich fertig  Ich ja kustig mit der Livemeldung




Moin Haukep,

das mit der Livemeldung konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen |supergri  :m 

Aber hast ja 2 schöne Platten erwischt #6 

besser als nix

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Ja, ist doch ganz nett gewesen  Ich habe erstmal meine Rechtschreibfehler da oben korrigiert..


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

hallo thomas !
erstmal petri zu den fängen.
meinst du mit volker etwa unsere saugglocke ?
die rot weisse pudelmütze ?


----------



## Tom B (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo thomas !
> erstmal petri zu den fängen.
> meinst du mit volker etwa unsere saugglocke ?
> die rot weisse pudelmütze ?



 #6  #6 

hättest mal seine Würmer sehen sollen,wie er damit Fische fangen konnte
ist mir heute noch ein Rätsel #d .hatten die Mindesthaltbarkeit schon
leicht |supergri überschritten


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

vielleicht hat er stinkies gemacht !?
das fetzt auf platte nälich ganz gut.
aber volker sammelt ja auch nach jedem angeln die übergebliebenen würmer ein.
so spart er geld. ist auch ne riesensauerei was cormoran da mit ihm gemacht hat.


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Mensch Leute, ich will auch in so ein Team


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

was für ein team meinst du ?


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Naja, ein Herstellerteam halt...


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

ach so !
naja dann musst du dir erstmal einen namen machen und immer und überall gut sein.
bei jeder veranstaltung dabei sein und immer vorne mit dabei. und dann klappt das evtl... 
die meisten verkleinern ihre teams aber leider.
kostet denen auch ne menge holz


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

mhh, ist ja aber auch ne gute Werbung für die Jungs....für welchen hersteller fischt du eigentlich?


----------



## MANSKE (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

NÖÖÖÖ.denn doch lieber zwanglos!(könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich nie ein guter werde :c VORNEIDERBLAßE)


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

eigentlich angel ich für ein angelgeschäft und ab und zu mal für exori
wenn da not am mann ist.


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Für Marci wa


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

für seinen vater...


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Naja, ok, ist irgendwie schon klar!  Jose ist ja auch der "Alt"meister


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

@ Haukep
Das mit dem "Alt" lass Ihn bloß nicht hören :q !!!

@ H.J. & A. Bu
Aber das sind ja wieder richtige Belege, die Ihr da gelandet habt, da spricht der pure Neid...  #r  Jungs!!!


----------



## haukep (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hardcore-Angeln*

Hey Marci! Ich habe es auch nachträglich schnell in Anführungsstriche gesetzt, weil ich mir schon dachte, dass er das bestimmt sieht


----------

